# Check Engine on again (third time)



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Is there a different dealership you can use? You appear to be the only CDT owner with this problem, which makes me think your dealership doesn't know what they're doing when it comes to the CDT.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm with obermd on this one.

You are lambasting an entire corporation for a concern that, up to this point, no other Cruze Diesel owner on this forum has experienced.
It is clear that you have a servicing dealer issue, not a problem endemic to this vehicle.

Might want to reconsider where to lay blame at this point in time.

Rob


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Hmmm, I am smelling lemonade. Even the best cars can have the occasional lemon. For example, I have a friend with a 2013 Honda Accord, generally known to be a super reliable car, that was a lemon. If the problem persists after the 3rd repair attempt, I would get a hold of a lemon lawyer. PM me if you would like more info on my personal experience with this with a different car I had. That kind of thing will get the attention of both GM and the dealer, and ultimately benefit many people, because squeaky wheels tend to get the oil, and if there is an underlying problem, it could result in a bulletin being issued or something that will ultimately help other people. Having a new car that doesn't work properly is VERY frustrating. Trust me, I know.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

diesel said:


> Hmmm, I am smelling lemonade. Even the best cars can have the occasional lemon. For example, I have a friend with a 2013 Honda Accord, generally known to be a super reliable car, that was a lemon. If the problem persists after the 3rd repair attempt, I would get a hold of a lemon lawyer. PM me if you would like more info on my personal experience with this with a different car I had. That kind of thing will get the attention of both GM and the dealer, and ultimately benefit many people, because squeaky wheels tend to get the oil, and if there is an underlying problem, it could result in a bulletin being issued or something that will ultimately help other people. Having a new car that doesn't work properly is VERY frustrating. Trust me, I know.


While true that even the best car can have an occasional lemon, GM has a lot of lemons they can't get rid of - crappy dealerships. There are way too many lousy dealerships out there.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

fj40intow, 

I can locate another Chevrolet dealership in your area. Sorry you are having this concern again. Please let me know how you would like to proceed. 

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

obermd said:


> While true that even the best car can have an occasional lemon, GM has a lot of lemons they can't get rid of - crappy dealerships. There are way too many lousy dealerships out there.


The other part of this problem is that there is virtually no way for the customer to tell the good from the bad, and the ugly. It would seem that because of the way the franchises are constructed, there is little means for Chevy/GM to put pressure on the dealerships to improve service and no way for the customer to know, except through good/bad experience. Personally, I don't have time (nor the inclination) to wander in the darkness looking for a viable dealership service.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I've gotten to the point that I can usually tell how a service department will be by the time I have completed my first service order.


----------



## fj40intow (Nov 4, 2013)

Well guys, how much experience can a dealership get with the CTD when they have sold only one? I am the only one. So maybe GM should offer a little training. 
Gee Rob, thank you for pointing out that I am the only one to have this problem. I was hoping someone else would chime in with other experiences.
I will look to another dealership for service. Thank you Erica for the offer. Maybe you can help me find a dealership that has sold more than one CTD.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

What I'm pointing out is you have yet to determine what the actual cause of the cel is.
You seem to be assuming it is particulate filter related since it had that code once before.
At least, that is my take since you have not provided any info on code reaccurence.

Your dealer may or may not be up to speed on the diesel.....they may have sent someone to diesel class and we are assuming they did not.

But I still don't think the entire corporation is due for a beating.......yet.

Untill the code is identified, the thread isn't of much value to any of the readers beyond a owner complaining about a light alerting to some, TBD concern.

I do hope you'll report back with the findings and steps taken to resolve.

The forum has a fair number of diesel owners but not near enouph to develop a good cross section of pattern failures so any input starting with a 'This was the code, That was the fix' is helpful.

Rob


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Jim Frye said:


> The other part of this problem is that there is virtually no way for the customer to tell the good from the bad, and the ugly. It would seem that because of the way the franchises are constructed, there is little means for Chevy/GM to put pressure on the dealerships to improve service and no way for the customer to know, except through good/bad experience. Personally, I don't have time (nor the inclination) to wander in the darkness looking for a viable dealership service.


This statement could not be any more true. I have delt with 3 different dealerships (two when looking for this car). 2 were just fantastic and the other one; well lets just say I was less than impressed. It really is a crap shoot out there.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Just remember that the sales and service sides of dealerships are two separate business entities, often with their own sets of books. I have seen really great sales staffs in the same building with a really inept service organization. Here in town, we even have dealer body shops that are completely separate businesses that cover the various brands that particular dealer has franchises for.


----------



## motorman (Sep 26, 2010)

not sure about the diesel cruze but GM makes the dealers send someone to school and buy the service tools if they want to sell a certain type of vehicle. did the selling dealer recieve the car from GM,look on the window sticker or was it picked up from another dealer on a dealer trade ??


----------



## fj40intow (Nov 4, 2013)

motorman said:


> not sure about the diesel cruze but GM makes the dealers send someone to school and buy the service tools if they want to sell a certain type of vehicle. did the selling dealer recieve the car from GM,look on the window sticker or was it picked up from another dealer on a dealer trade ??


Good point. The car was picked up from another dealership.
I wlll give updates when i get them. As my luck would have it, the light went off.

I drive a minimum of 750 miles a week, I fuel up at the same station, I don't let the car idle for anytime other than sitting at a stop light. The only weird anomally is that I have 12500 miles on it and it still has 22% of DEF left. Maybe it is not squirting enough pee into the system!


----------



## bigluke (Aug 18, 2013)

Maybe your def freezed for some time and didn't squirt then, I have 16K on mine and fill it up twice since new.


----------



## fj40intow (Nov 4, 2013)

bigluke said:


> Maybe your def freezed for some time and didn't squirt then, I have 16K on mine and fill it up twice since new.


It could be stretched out because of the frigid temps. I park overnight in an insulated garage but it does spend time on the road.

The thread for my last repair is here: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-chevy-cruze-diesel/45425-check-engine-light-p0420-code-2.html

I have had the CEL for the p0420 code 3 times:
The first time dealer reset code and said if if it come back on, they will find the cause.
The second time, they did keep it and called GM for help to diagnose.
The third time, the code reset on its own which is a first.

I should have included this info at start of this thread. 

It could be loaded up due to particle build up. My first oil change the dealer could not get the correct oil and they used Mobil One full synthetic. Since then, they have the correct oil in stock. I have a service appointment for Friday to change it out. Wish me luck.


----------



## CruisingintheCruze (Feb 14, 2014)

D2.


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

When I had my 1.4t Cruze that I bought at a Carmax, I looked around town to find a dealership that I could count on for any repair issues that came up..
Mind you, I'm one of the lucky ones, that has 6 dealerships within an hours drive.
I picked one that was open on Saturday, and had a very large repair center. And couldn't say anything bad about this dealership.
The others, 2 had super small repair centers, 2, I didn't even visit due to drive, and the one the closest to me, was not open when I needed them the most.
And the last few times I did visit the dealer, they were so far under staffed, they wanted to always make appointments for a visit. And, most of the time, it was 2 or more weeks out.
That being said, the dealership that I trusted the car to for repairs, had the WORST ever sales people. It was night and day difference between service and sales, you'd think you were at a different dealership.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

fj40intow said:


> It could be stretched out because of the frigid temps. I park overnight in an insulated garage but it does spend time on the road.
> 
> The thread for my last repair is here: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-chevy-cruze-diesel/45425-check-engine-light-p0420-code-2.html
> 
> ...


My question for you is this: Did the CEL come on for the first time before or after the wrong oil went in? 

Without knowing the answer and making assumptions, it sounds like you might unfortunately be a test case for what happens when the wrong oil is used.


----------



## spike (Jul 26, 2013)

fj40intow said:


> It could be stretched out because of the frigid temps. I park overnight in an insulated garage but it does spend time on the road.
> 
> The thread for my last repair is here: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-chevy-cruze-diesel/45425-check-engine-light-p0420-code-2.html
> 
> ...


* VERY INTERESTING * "My first oil change the dealer could not get the correct oil and they used Mobil One full synthetic"

My dealer was out of oil when I arrived for my change. They refused to change my oil with ANY other brand. My service advisor said "they(GM) do not allow us to use other than "specified" oil". I do not know if Mobile One is on the "approved list", but my dealer would not use anything other than the oil from GM.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

spike said:


> * VERY INTERESTING * "My first oil change the dealer could not get the correct oil and they used Mobil One full synthetic"
> 
> My dealer was out of oil when I arrived for my change. They refused to change my oil with ANY other brand. My service advisor said "they(GM) do not allow us to use other than "specified" oil". I do not know if Mobile One is on the "approved list", but my dealer would not use anything other than the oil from GM.


A very good service department! Even if it resulted in an inconvenience for you, it is well worth the potential consequences of putting in the wrong oil. Regular Mobil One is not correct for the car, but Mobil One ESP would work, though not technically Dexos2, it is still compatible with the complex exhaust systems in our cars.


----------



## fj40intow (Nov 4, 2013)

The first two CEL occurances were with factory oil. The last CEL was with the Mobil 1 but also cleared within 3 days. The other CEL's needed to be reset at dealer. The CEL could have been due to wrong oil. The oil is getting changed Friday.
The dealership claimed the oil was on back order but they now have plenty now. I made a few phone calls and was able to locate Mobil 1 ESP at Pep Boys.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

fj40intow said:


> The first two CEL occurances were with factory oil. The last CEL was with the Mobil 1 but also cleared within 3 days. The other CEL's needed to be reset at dealer. The CEL could have been due to wrong oil. The oil is getting changed Friday.
> The dealership claimed the oil was on back order but they now have plenty now. I made a few phone calls and was able to locate Mobil 1 ESP at Pep Boys.


Have you noticed any more regens than usual with the Mobil 1? Has your CEL stayed off?


----------



## fj40intow (Nov 4, 2013)

I have not noticed any more regens. 
I have an update: I took car in today for service. They read the P0420 code and have decided to order a Cat converter (or is it a regeneration chamber?). They told me it world be maybe 7 days. Later in the afternoon they called to ask me to bring it in Tuesday. An Engineer is going to fly in to look at it before they start replacing parts. They are going to put me in a loaner while they try to find out why iI am having this issue. I will post more information when I have it.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

fj40intow said:


> I have not noticed any more regens.
> I have an update: I took care in today for service. They read the P0420 code and have decided to order a Cat converter (or is it a regeneration chamber?). They told me it world be maybe 7 days. Later in the afternoon they called to ask me to bring it in Tuesday. An Engineer is going to fly in to look at it before they start replacing parts. They are going to put me in a loaner while they try to find out why iI am having this issue. I will post more information when I hve it.


Well if they are actually flying an engineer in I don't think you could ask for better service then that! Talk about wanting to get it fixed right, and nip any potential big issues in the bud! This really confirms to me that this CTD is just a guinea pig for GM's further diesel future.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

KpaxFAQ said:


> Well if they are actually flying an engineer in I don't think you could ask for better service then that! Talk about wanting to get it fixed right, and nip any potential big issues in the bud! This really confirms to me that this CTD is just a guinea pig for GM's further diesel future.


I agree, an they know they can`t mess this one up like back in the 80`s. .one shot one kill or be killed.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

fj40intow said:


> I have not noticed any more regens.
> I have an update: I took car in today for service. They read the P0420 code and have decided to order a Cat converter (or is it a regeneration chamber?). They told me it world be maybe 7 days. Later in the afternoon they called to ask me to bring it in Tuesday. An Engineer is going to fly in to look at it before they start replacing parts. They are going to put me in a loaner while they try to find out why iI am having this issue. I will post more information when I have it.


Very cool that they are flying an engineer out to look at your car! I agree this level of service really makes it apparent they (GM) care about this drivetrain and want to understand what kinds of things could go wrong and most importantly how to properly fix them. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

It's been over two weeks. Any update fj40?


----------



## fj40intow (Nov 4, 2013)

Update:
I took car in for service. They replace the convertor/regenerating assembley. They did not send an engineer as planned.
So far the CEL has stayed off as expected.
I was a little disappointed but then it is fixed for now.
Wish me luck.

Sorry for the late reply.
I didn't want to sound like I am ranking on the dealership.
Even though they didn't reset my oil minder, didn't fill the DEF tank, AND they did not print out a copy of the recept.
I asked for copy but was told they could not because the warranty clerk went home for the day(I picked care up at 5:10 pm).
My dealer emailed me a copy the next day. The next week, the service writer mailed me a hard copy.


----------

